# White matter ischemic changes



## Om (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

MRI brain has been done and impression says white matter ischemic changes....what should be coded for this condition?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Openmri1 (Feb 11, 2015)

i think is 437.1


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 12, 2015)

HI,

''Age-related white matter changes (WMC) are considered manifestation of arteriolosclerotic small vessel disease and are related to age and vascular risk factors''

437.1	is generalized ischemic cerebrovascular disease so we should not be code

Code only Reason for Visit

Regards,
Balamurugan M ,CPC,COC,CCS


----------



## amylis1 (Feb 17, 2015)

51889


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 18, 2015)

amylis1 said:


> 51889



What are the signs and symptoms? Why did the physician order the scan?


----------



## TThivierge (Feb 21, 2015)

*White matter ischemic ICD9 coding*

Hello
I noticed the discussion and must agree for signs and symptoms plus a MRI brain scan you should maybe use final dx code as 779.7 not 437.1. This all is determined pre the medical documentation and symptoms.

Hope this helps!


----------

